# JDK ohne Admin-Rechte unter Windows installieren



## chilishote (23. Jun 2004)

Denn sobald ich JDK installieren will, und der Windows-Installer automatisch aufgerufen wird, wird die Installation mangels Administrator-Rechte abgebrochen.

Weiss jemand wie man das umgehen kann und den JDK trotzdem erfolgreich installieren kann ohne Administrator zu sein?

Denn sonst läuft beispielsweise mein JCreator nicht.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Jun 2004)

Daß die JDK-Installation Admin-Rechte benötigt hat wohl schon seinen Sinn.

Das einzige, was mir einfallen würde, wäre das JDK auf einem anderen System zu installieren und anschließend den Installationsordner auf die betreffende Maschine zu kopieren.

Dort müßten dann ggf. noch die entsprechenden Systemvariablen manuell angepaßt werden.

Ich würde aber davon abraten und mir das JDK lieber von jemandem mit Admin-Rechten installieren lassen.


----------

